# N00b Adventure



## crack2483

Right, where to start? Got me a mvp 2.0 last Tuesday and a few juices from VM. Opened the packaging and was a little apprehensive to begin the no stinky journey. Anyway, got the device going and popped on the supplied iclear 30 after filling it it up with VM VM4 juice. First few puffs were strange as it's a some what different feeling to the lungs but after a few more puffs the flavour really started coming through. Since Tuesday i'm still smoking a few analogues (3-5) a day but I think that might be due to the 12mg nic I ordered. Great improvement over the box a day I smoked before. Have ordered a few more flavours today but in 18mg this time. 
Funny thing is i've never liked hubbly as the sweet flavour would make me feel nausea but oupas juice is fantastic. Can't wait for the new flavours to arrive. And yes I'll post picks for the fine master

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Awesome going.....don't thrash yourself over the stinkies, just keep on vaping and the stinkies will eventually give up. Agree, go 18 mg - much easier to go down again later if you are so inclined.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Awesome going.....don't thrash yourself over the stinkies, just keep on vaping and the stinkies will eventually give up. Agree, go 18 mg - much easier to go down again later if you are so inclined.



Yes, I smoke filter ciggies and not lights so I think the 18mg will be a better bet.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nicely done crack it takes time to switch in all honesty. As for the higher mg I would personally leave that. Rather vape more it's more fun anyway.  but it's up to you. On a side note what voltage are you running the iclear at

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Gizmo said:


> Nicely done crack it takes time to switch in all honesty. As for the higher mg I would personally leave that. Rather vape more it's more fun anyway.  but it's up to you. On a side note what voltage are you running the iclear at
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



To be honest, I haven't figured out the vv vw storey yet. Only just started playing around with it on Saturday. Have noticed the different juices taste different on changing vv vw. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Wow. Ok. The 18mg nic is quite a bit stronger. Will push through though. Do you get a middle ground like 15 mg juice? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Wow. Ok. The 18mg nic is quite a bit stronger. Will push through though. Do you get a middle ground like 15 mg juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No, do not think you will get the option of 15 mg locally. Best is (1) get some of that same juice in 0 mg and add to the 18 mg or (2) get some VG or PG and add to the 18 mg to dilute - it is just 3 mg down so should not affect the taste too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> To be honest, I haven't figured out the vv vw storey yet. Only just started playing around with it on Saturday. Have noticed the different juices taste different on changing vv vw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Best is to use variable wattage for it will automatically adjust to the resistance of the coil of the atomizer you put on top.


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Best is to use variable wattage for it will automatically adjust to the resistance of the coil of the atomizer you put on top.



Jees you right, was on 3.3 and changed it 4 right now. Hit on the throat is somewhat less rough straight away. See on the box it's spose to be between 3.5 and 5.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenzy

We were smoking Marlboro Red and we switched over with 12mg juice. Once we started vaping we did not touch a Stinkie again. Just went out to vape everytime we felt like having one. We then switched to 18mg and it was way too harsh. We started not liking the vaping because it had such a strong throught hit. We then added some VG with the 18mg juices and we were able to vape again. Rather vape more than taking a higher nicotine juice, it can really affect your vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

crack2483 said:


> Right, where to start? Got me a mvp 2.0 last Tuesday and a few juices from VM. Opened the packaging and was a little apprehensive to begin the no stinky journey. Anyway, got the device going and popped on the supplied iclear 30 after filling it it up with VM VM4 juice. First few puffs were strange as it's a some what different feeling to the lungs but after a few more puffs the flavour really started coming through. Since Tuesday i'm still smoking a few analogues (3-5) a day but I think that might be due to the 12mg nic I ordered. Great improvement over the box a day I smoked before. Have ordered a few more flavours today but in 18mg this time.
> Funny thing is i've never liked hubbly as the sweet flavour would make me feel nausea but oupas juice is fantastic. Can't wait for the new flavours to arrive. And yes I'll post picks for the fine master
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I also find that the hubbly smoke is too sweet but do like to alternate between menthol and a sweeter flavour like coffee or red bull. It seems to keep the taste buds guessing!


----------



## devdev

Yes, and you avoid getting Vaper's Tongue if you keep your taste buds guessing all the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Just an update, had my last stinky yesterday morning so I guess I'm stinkiless for about 33 hours. Hasn't bothered me either. Actually vaping by work colleagues is almost unbearable. The smell closes my chest up. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> Just an update, had my last stinky yesterday morning so I guess I'm stinkiless for about 33 hours. Hasn't bothered me either. Actually vaping by work colleagues is almost unbearable. The smell closes my chest up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Congratulations  The first week was the hardest for me in terms of cravings, there after all I missed was the ritual of lighting a smoke which very quickly went away when I realized how nasty they tasted!  It only gets easier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Excellent - now just hold on, before you know it, you'll never look back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Just an update, had my last stinky yesterday morning so I guess I'm stinkiless for about 33 hours. Hasn't bothered me either. Actually vaping by work colleagues is almost unbearable. The smell closes my chest up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Way to go! I presume you mean "smoking" by work mates?


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Way to go! I presume you mean "smoking" by work mates?



No, I'm vaping and they smoking. Can't stand their smoke smell anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> No, I'm vaping and they smoking. Can't stand their smoke smell anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ok, catch your drift, thanks. Yes, makes one understand why so many ex-smokers are almost fanatically anti-smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Hey @crack2483 ... congrats on what you have achieved so far.

I shall be receiving the taste box in the near future and you are more than welcome to pop in one night and sample what is in there. You can at least then have an idea what to order next. I'm in Vincent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> Hey @crack2483 ... congrats on what you have achieved so far.
> 
> I shall be receiving the taste box in the near future and you are more than welcome to pop in one night and sample what is in there. You can at least then have an idea what to order next. I'm in Vincent



Holy sheit another slondoner! Awesome. Thought I was the only one cool let me know. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ShaneW

Cool bud... Will let you know


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> Cool bud... Will let you know



Have a couple vm juices if you want to try too?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

crack2483 said:


> Have a couple vm juices if you want to try too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks... got most of them, including the legends. Been vaping mostly VM that's why I'm keen to try a few others.

Will give you a shout when I've got the box.


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> Thanks... got most of them, including the legends. Been vaping mostly VM that's why I'm keen to try a few others.
> 
> Will give you a shout when I've got the box.



Lol. Ok, I'm still trying the regular range out. Thanks bud.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

hi @crack2483 

Only caught up with this thread now. Congrats on your vaping adventure. Pity about the MVP failure - but don't worry - the main thing is that the journey has begun. 

Pick it up again and enjoy!

This is a great thing you are doing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

And the next chapter has begun 

Found the Taifun GT incredibly easy to make a coil on for a first time build. Also got some help from twisted420's YouTube video.







It started off looking a little crappy but it got better...































Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

well done @crack2483, looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @crack2483 

How was the vape? 
How did it compare to what you were used to before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Silver said:


> Congrats @crack2483
> 
> How was the vape?
> How did it compare to what you were used to before?



It's got a much bigger kick than the mvp with an aerotank. Also can taste a lot more flavour as well. 

I like it  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Great @crack2483 - I see another Coil Master in the making!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

crack2483 said:


> And the next chapter has begun
> 
> Found the Taifun GT incredibly easy to make a coil on for a first time build. Also got some help from twisted420's YouTube video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started off looking a little crappy but it got better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Good looking coil there. Soon you'll be able to build that sucker with your eyes closed. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Swapped the drip tips. I think they look better on each other.






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

I prefer the one on the Taifun - cleaner lines IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Great coiling. Your are moving at breakneck speed on your vaping journey. Way to go. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Thanks @Matthee. Think the journey is coming to an end. It is now a way of life.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Second lil bugger ---》
28g, 
1.2 id
9 or 10 wraps (lost count )
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Let's get exotic. ...
















Hmm, too low for this noob. 
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Be a MAN, vape it, and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

johan said:


> Be a MAN, vape it, and tell us about it.



Hahaha. will try it at home and report back.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

How was it @crack2483 ?


----------



## crack2483

Silver said:


> How was it @crack2483 ?



Didn't get a chance last night after work. And I'm working this morning  will report back as soon as I can.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Ok guys so I didn't use that coil  been sticking to 1.3-1.5 for now. Past two days have seen me using the nemesis quite a lot. Must say there is a huge taste difference between the nemesis and the mvp. The TF GT is working hard and chucking the clouds lol. Just filled it up with VK's Bubblegum and wow, what a taste. Has a decent kick in the flavour too. Enjoying it so far.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

